# How to self study CCNA until pass



## eistern82

Hi, i would like to consult from someone who know how to make CCNA exam pass with just self study. Which no attend any practical class. Fully self study. Any best guide and direction? Please List out here and dont send links for refer other thread. I need a direction and need to pass this exam myself without lecturer. I have book and video and some past year exam for reference only. What else do you think must have? Thanks you


----------



## eistern82

any expert guidance here???


----------



## Peterdeol

i teach the cisco track at a college. heres my advise for self study.

get any books that you can. i would recommend the sybex. reason being sybex teaches alot for exam prep. the cisco press is better for reference.
if you need some i can provide.

then get ur self a simulator. check some torrent sites for something called Boson router sim. it comes with prepackaged labs for every cisco cert. unless you have the funds to build a cisco rack this would be your best way.

get your hands on a TON of practice exams. wether they be simulators or dumps.. anything will help.

then study study study your OSI, TCP/IP, and SUBNETTING. just remember no subnet calculators on the exam.

i have ton of resources if you need.

best of luck on your prep work and exam!


----------



## eistern82

Thanks Peterdeol suggestion. I would like to know to know in the CCNA book, regarding to testing the command is there any free software for testing ? I got the boson software but it is not cracked, because not all the command can be use in this software. Do you have any better suggestin:laugh:


----------



## greenbrucelee

I actually know the writer who created the Boson CCNA exam you need to pay them to use it properly and if your using it illegal I will inform him.

You should do the CCNA unless you actually work with CISCO kit, it annoys me that colleges and places are teaching students the CCNA regardless of their experience and they shouldn't do this because it gives students false ideas of what they should do.


----------



## eistern82

thanks greenbrucelee warning. I am looking for the course which may provide in my country. As i tried to study myself, i found a problem at the command section. If doesn't practice enough, it may be hard to pass the exam. Do you have any idea to do self practice on CCNA command prompt?


----------



## greenbrucelee

yeah get some books a couple of hubs and switches and practice but as I said having the CCNA without proper experience and by proper experience I mean working in a job using CISCO kit for a living then getting the CCNA will actually make your job hunt harder.

No IT manager in their right mind will hire someone for a job on CISCO kit regardless of their certifications and qualifications if they have no experience.


----------



## cajun33

I work with Cisco everyday and I still took a class. The class was very helpfull. I also used ICND1, ICND2, and the Ciscopress CCNA Flash Card book (which comes with a licensed copy of Bosun). There is also something called PacketTracer with is better than Bosun but you can only get it legally from the Cisco Academy.


----------



## greenbrucelee

you can only get packet tracer legally from Cisco acadamy and you have to keep paying them if you want to keep using it after you have stopped learning.

The Boson practice exams are good though.


----------

